# managing tren insomnia using delta-sleep inducing peptide



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2010)

Currently in week 9 of 400mg/wk tren E. The most debilitating side to date of this marvelous anabolic is this fkg insomnia. Lack of sleep effect gains and mental stability.

This peptide is 10mg with 2mls bac. Dosing pre-bed sub-Q inj.

*Day 1: 15iu*

Dosed at 1800. Sleep by 2030. Didnt 'feel' anything, did the usual sweats and broken sleep. Woke up at normal 0430 feeling ok.

*Day 2: 20iu*

Dosed at 1930, gave me a queezy feeling like Mel-II. About to go Jerk Off over CellarDoor's vagina pics (it's 20.46), hopefully the duel effect of dropping a load will send me into deep slumber.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

i thought you dropped tren you said? 

Anyway try Trazodone stacked with melatonin and diphenhydramine. Non-addictive, cheap, fairly effective.

I would just lower your tren dosages. What are you running it at currently?

Nix it or lower doses.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i thought you dropped tren you said?
> 
> Anyway try Trazodone stacked with melatonin and diphenhydramine. Non-addictive, cheap, fairly effective.
> 
> ...


 
no, still going. Want to do 12 weeks if I can.

And I cant get my hands on all that other shit. Im going to see how this stuff goes over the next week. If I can get a handle on the insomnia then all is good


----------



## Testonut (Dec 30, 2010)

When did the insomnia kick in?

Im on 500mg test-e & 300mg tren-e myself.. Currently on my 5th week. Haven't noticed any side effects other than having a very short temper / getting pissed VERY easily.


----------



## underscore (Dec 30, 2010)

I take a sleep aid before bed every single night on Tren. I sleep like a baby when I do, that's one less side I can check off the list. I also switched from prami to caber which helped my sleep tremendously.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2010)

Testonut said:


> When did the insomnia kick in?
> 
> Im on 500mg test-e & 300mg tren-e myself.. Currently on my 5th week. Haven't noticed any side effects other than having a very short temper / getting pissed VERY easily.


 
Probably about a week or so ago . . Im on caber 0.5mg ED

slept pretty well last night, a little groggy right  now but ok.

Will try a heavier dose tonight, say 25iu.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Wish i could neg you for whining...and not posting in the elite section 


Heh 

-T


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 30, 2010)

@ Cap'n...

Fwd over those pics of cellardoor's junk. I wanna see how hung he is.

GYCH!


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

really? "She" posted a random pic that "she" found on the internet? I gotta see this


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2010)

TwisT said:


> Wish i could neg you for whining...and not posting in the elite section
> 
> 
> Heh
> ...


 
move ther fkg thread then nigger!


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 31, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Currently in week 9 of 400mg/wk tren E. The most debilitating side to date of this marvelous anabolic is this fkg insomnia. Lack of sleep effect gains and mental stability.
> 
> This peptide is 10mg with 2mls bac. Dosing pre-bed sub-Q inj.
> 
> ...


 
 Bro, I just spit my water on my computer screen!


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> move ther fkg thread then nigger!



Fine I will, now stop crying.

Have you tried MELATONIN? Makes me sleep like a baby...available at all herbal shops, rite aid, cvs.... yeah.

Not to be confused with MELANOTAN.

k

-T


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2011)

*Day 3: 25ius*

Seems to be the magic number, sleeping pretty well, just a little groggy in the morning.

*Day 4: 25ius*

Going to stick with this dose I think. Combined with LHJO at least 1hr after dosing.

Melatonin is difficult to get here, this country is so fkg gay for access to decent compounds. I here you build a quick tolerance to it anyways so SMMFD.

*Summary:*

Delta Sleep-Inducing Peptide is an effective and cheap alternative sleep aid to pharmaceutical or herbal products.

Recommend 25ius for Bigs, 15ius for notBigs and Girls (same thing really)

Combine with intense masturbation for ultimate results.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe I can add it to my store and over-charge you a LHJO 

-T


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Maybe I can add it to my store and over-charge you a LHJO
> 
> -T


 
take your 15ius and sweet dreams buttercup


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2011)

Tren insomnia sucks. It's one of the worst sides for me. I have to lower the tren dose to mitigate it but sleep aids do help. Hopefully you can dial this in because tren and test can really change your body.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 1, 2011)

A nice joint or bong hit before bed will put you OUT even on Tren LOL


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 1, 2011)

I never experienced any trensomnia at 350 tren ace a week.
What time of the day do you pin it?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

I experience tren insomnia at even a *very* low dose of tran ace.

-T


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> I never experienced any trensomnia at 350 tren ace a week.
> What time of the day do you pin it?


 
60-90min before I wish to sleep


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 2, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I experience tren insomnia at even a *very* low dose of tran ace.
> 
> -T





theCaptn' said:


> 60-90min before I wish to sleep



damn, IDK then... I've taken at both morning and night and never had an issue.  I know my tren is legit too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> damn, IDK then... I've taken at both morning and night and never had an issue. I know my tren is legit too.


 

ahh . .  what time do I pin my Gears? Wed 5am Sat 5pm . . it doesnt make any difference to my sleep.

Thought you were referring to the 'tides


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 2, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> ahh . .  what time do I pin my Gears? Wed 5am Sat 5pm . . it doesnt make any difference to my sleep.



Ya, that's what I meant, sorry.  Forgot you're on tren-e.  I remember awhile ago that someone was saying that the sides are quite a bit worse for tren-e than tren ace due to the long acting ester.  I've never used the tren-e before so I cannot comment; have you ever tried the acetate?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2011)

acetate is for fags


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> acetate is for fags



why?  you can't handle pinning ed or eod?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> why? you can't handle pinning ed or eod?


 
actually, this is probably true  . . . . it's a lifestyle thing, I travel for work


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> actually, this is probably true  . . . . it's a lifestyle thing, I travel for work



understandable.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> actually, this is probably true  . . . . it's a lifestyle thing, I travel for work




Pinning on the run makes gears more exciting 

-T


----------



## Saney (Jan 3, 2011)

Since I started shooting Tren E Every 3rd Day.. Ive have very little sides..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> Since I started shooting Tren E Every 3rd Day.. Ive have very little sides..


 
 . . including no gains


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Guess he takes after you captn' 


-T


----------

